# Canon 1Dx vs 5DIII vs Nikon D4 Processing Power



## davehollandpics (Mar 11, 2012)

I have read several comparisons between these cameras questioning autofocus capabilities. One thing that doesn't get much discussion is the processing capability. With the 1Dx having dual digic 5+ processors, does that give it the raw computing power necessary for higher performance autofocus systems and lens control?

There has also been much debate about how much more added value the 1Dx has over the 5DIII, but I believe the autofocus will be much more accurate in the 1Dx over the 5DIII because of the double processors. But then I though, since the 5DIII shoots at half the frame rate, does it only need half the processing power? Autofocus performance may be the same.

Then there is the D4, with it's single processor. Will the 1Dx outperform it based solely on it's processing power?


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Mar 11, 2012)

correct me if i'm wrong but the 1DX has two Digic 5+ and the 5D3 has a single Digic 5+ for image file processing only. instead they each have a Digic 4 processor dedicated to autofocus.


----------



## tt (Mar 11, 2012)

thejoyofsobe said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but the 1DX has two Digic 5+ and the 5D3 has a single Digic 5+ for image file processing only. instead they each have a Digic 4 processor dedicated to autofocus.


The 5D Mark III doesn't have a dedicated DIGIC for autofocus, though the 1DX does. So the single DIGIC 5+ is doing more than image file processing presumably?
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canoneos5dmarkiii/4


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 11, 2012)

tt said:


> thejoyofsobe said:
> 
> 
> > correct me if i'm wrong but the 1DX has two Digic 5+ and the 5D3 has a single Digic 5+ for image file processing only. instead they each have a Digic 4 processor dedicated to autofocus.
> ...



That's right. While digic4 in 1dx is dedicated for AF only, in 5d3 one digic has to take care about everything. it's important especially in multishoot mode, when after a shot and before the next one, it may be necessery to refocus. In one shot mode, dedicated digic4 for AF doesn't play an important role, because after the shot, you don't need to focus again so the main processor will not be busy at focusing. But in burst mode, when you want to follow the subject, autofocus constantly works, so digic4 helps in terms, that digics5+ can do something else - take care about image processing. It's mainly important in jpgs, but in raws as well. Neither of these DSLRs has dedicated hardware video codec, so digics have to work as video compressors (and moire removing) as well. BTW most probably 2 digics5+ have enough computing power to handle [email protected] 1920 but problem may be here with sensor speed.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 11, 2012)

hmmm....If I recall correctly, the DIGIC 4 in the 1DX is dedicated to the metering system, not the AF. I believe both the 1DX and 5DIII have a dedicated chip for the AF but it is not a DIGIC one.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 11, 2012)

Although the Digic 4 in the X is dedicated to AE and not AF, it's not like you can have a high shooting burst without proper metering (or without locked metering)

The problem with the mk4 was both that the AF couldn't see in lower light, giving poor tracking, AND the metering couldn't find anything due to low contrast. Now that the AE can see color and the AF works in low light, it is a massive difference, and this difference will also be (almost) the same between the 5d and the X. 

I have plenty of shots I saw were in focus with the mk4, but the meter couldn't meter, and therefore seeing 10 fps in real life was quite seldom for me. It slows down rate to meter, and sometimes it took forever, missing moments. 

The new system in the X is waaaay beyond what I expected, and it keeps the 12 fps (even with focus and tracking priority set for 1. and 2nd picture) making it a hundred times better at speed and catching the right moments. 

They also included a function in the 1d X which let's you release the trigger even if the subject isn't properly focused, shows they listen.

The 5d doesn't have the digic4 for the new AE system that is a huge help in tracking a subject, not just to prosess twice the amount of data. So the price difference may seem to be A LOT for better weathersealing and better built and faster fps, and you're right, because that is only some of what more you get. Tracking will be the main differentiator.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

The processing power question is difficult to compare. Canon uses ARM processors that are customized in its Digic Processors, and there are lots of ARM processors to choose from. Its likely that Nikon uses a ARM processor, but maybe a more powerful one, until we find out, we can only look at data rates, and the 1D X seems to have faster data rates. Both of them have plenty of power to meet their specifications.

All that high speed processing really uses up batteries though.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2012)

something I have been wondering is that If you have the camera set to record raw only as opposed to raw + jpg does it re-route processing power to other functions like AF etc to improve other areas performance?


----------



## AlleyB (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd like a see a few examples of real world situations where the 1DX's more advanced *100,000-pixel RGB Metering Sensor* will provide an advantage over the 5DIII's older *iFCL 63-Zone Dual Layer Metering Sensor *. Say you are trying to track a bride walking down the aisle in a low light situation. I find it odd that no comparison threads seams to be discussing this and are instead all about FPS and weather proofing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2012)

AlleyB said:


> I'd like a see a few examples of real world situations where the 1DX's more advanced *100,000-pixel RGB Metering Sensor* will provide an advantage over the 5DIII's older *iFCL 63-Zone Dual Layer Metering Sensor *. Say you are trying to track a bride walking down the aisle in a low light situation. I find it odd that no comparison threads seams to be discussing this and are instead all about FPS and weather proofing.



I expect we'll see those sorts of examples coming after both cameras are actually in the wild...


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 12, 2012)

AlleyB said:


> I'd like a see a few examples of real world situations where the 1DX's more advanced *100,000-pixel RGB Metering Sensor* will provide an advantage over the 5DIII's older *iFCL 63-Zone Dual Layer Metering Sensor *. Say you are trying to track a bride walking down the aisle in a low light situation. I find it odd that no comparison threads seams to be discussing this and are instead all about FPS and weather proofing.



I'm curious to see this sort of an analysis as well. I'm pretty well convinced I'm going with the 1D X if it's ever released, but I'd like to see what I'm paying $3000 more for in addition to hopefully a little better low light ISO performance, better DR (maybe, maybe not?), higher FPS (marginal selling feature for me), and weather proofing (don't really care about).


----------



## Wrathwilde (Mar 12, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> hmmm....If I recall correctly, the DIGIC 4 in the 1DX is dedicated to the metering system, not the AF. I believe both the 1DX and 5DIII have a dedicated chip for the AF but it is not a DIGIC one.



+1 

This is correct. Exactly what I came here to say.


----------



## ruuneos (Mar 12, 2012)

1D X got dual DIG!C 5+ image processors and DIG!C 4 for dedicated RGB metering.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm....If I recall correctly, the DIGIC 4 in the 1DX is dedicated to the metering system, not the AF. I believe both the 1DX and 5DIII have a dedicated chip for the AF but it is not a DIGIC one.
> ...



Yes, Chuck Westfall of Canon stated this in a question/answer session. From Planet5D:



> *P5D:* In the preview meeting, Chuck briefly mentioned something about a “dedicated AF microprocessor” – is that a Digic 4 like on the Canon EOS-1D X?
> 
> *CW:* The DIGIC 4 in the 1D X is used for that camera’s 100,000 pixel RGB metering sensor. It is not a dedicated AF microprocessor. Both the 1D X and the 5D Mark III use dedicated AF microprocessors; these AF microprocessors are not DIGIC chips.


----------



## tt (Mar 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> AlleyB said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a see a few examples of real world situations where the 1DX's more advanced *100,000-pixel RGB Metering Sensor* will provide an advantage over the 5DIII's older *iFCL 63-Zone Dual Layer Metering Sensor *. Say you are trying to track a bride walking down the aisle in a low light situation. I find it odd that no comparison threads seams to be discussing this and are instead all about FPS and weather proofing.
> ...



Only anecdotal, but didn't the interview of the sports photographer trying out the 1DX on racing cars say he was seeing improvements through the RGB pixel sensor?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> something I have been wondering is that If you have the camera set to record raw only as opposed to raw + jpg does it re-route processing power to other functions like AF etc to improve other areas performance?



no, because they don't use the digics for AF and stuff


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

tt said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AlleyB said:
> ...


If canon gave me the new 1Dx or 2 and the latest superteles I would say anything they wanted me to as well


----------



## akiskev (Mar 13, 2012)

Guys does anyone know what is the live view output resolution of 1DX and 5DmkIII?
5D mkII had a 1024x680 pixels output and newer models(60d, 7d etc) are capable of 1056x704 pixels output.


----------

